#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Anantara Resort - Hua Hin

## William

Just spent the weekend here. Nice place, but keep in mind that they'll charge B216 per 15 minutes internet time:



you'll meet this bugger on arrival!






I tried to fill the bath, but I don't think it can be done!














Very Chinese

----------


## William

the beach was somewhat busy..

----------


## dirtydog

*Lucky the dollar is pretty worthless now* 

*Superior Lagoon

 USD
170 Deluxe Lagoon
 USD
185Anantara Suite USD
295

Free Night in Suites with Anantara Breeze - Hua Hin Luxury Resort and Spa - Thailand by Anantara
*

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> ... keep in mind that they'll charge B216 per 15 minutes internet time


Sounds like a bloody clip joint mate ... hope the company was good  :Wink: .

----------


## dirtydog

> hope the company was good


You noticed aswell  :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

how much these days ? used to be 4000 a night when I stayed there a few years ago

I like the Hilton in downtown HuaHin better

----------


## kingwilly

i like the location of the sofitel best when staying in hua hin.

not sure that u can take girls back into the rooms tho dog

----------


## dirtydog

> not sure that u can take girls back into the rooms tho dog


Is it a hotel for homosexuals only then  :Smile:

----------


## caller

The cost of connecting to the internet is a rip-off everywhere whenever there is a charge.

Last time I was in Hua Hin I stayed at the Baan Duangkaew resort, about 3k south of the town. A few minutes walk to the beach, with just 20 Thai style "detached" rooms around two good pools and free 24 hour intenet connection in each room, just need your own laptop, or else there was a couple of PC's available near the office. With a brekky thrown in, it came to about 2.2k baht per night.

Excellent value. There's a link on this site somewhere, but couldn't find it.

----------


## Dougal

> how much these days ? used to be 4000 a night when I stayed there a few years ago
> 
> I like the Hilton in downtown HuaHin better


How the other half live eh.

For the more impecunious amongst us The Peony is opposite the Sofitel and was giving 1000B off-season, mid week rate a couple of weeks ago.

Nice of you to drop in while you were down William  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Superior Lagoon  USD 170
> Deluxe Lagoon USD 185
> Anantara Suite USD 295





> how much these days ?

----------


## William

> Nice of you to drop in while you were down William .


Sorry mate, work, work, work and all  :Very Happy:

----------


## Butterfly

Hey genius, the local rate from agents is not the same as the Internet or those quoted in USD. But you wouldn't know that anyhow

----------


## phunphin

walk in rate is usually lower than agents..
Agents can basically charge what ever they like..once the resort gets it's contracted price.
and always get your thai wife/ gf to book the room you will be charged less.

----------


## dirtydog

The rates I quoted were from their own web site.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> The rates I quoted were from their own web site.


That can't be so, because Buttfucker would be wrong (again).  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Butterfly

> Hey genius, the local rate from agents is not the same as the Internet or those quoted in USD. But you wouldn't know that anyhow





> That can't be so, because Buttfucker would be wrong (again).


Can't read yet, you English dog ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

In PHP code for you: $Internet_rate != $local_rate || $USD != $local_rate

----------


## dirtydog

The Montien in Pattaya does a better internet rate than walk in rate, my mate went down there to book a suite for a friend of his, 23,000baht per night they said, he told them the internet rate was 18k per night, in the end he had to come back to Jomtien and book it on the internet, they wouldn't let him book it on their computers though, funny lot the Thais.

----------


## Butterfly

yeah, some hotels are doing that for walk-in, same with the Amari Pattaya

But any local agents in Bangkok usually can beat those Internet rates, with a few exceptions of course.

----------


## Dougal

> in the end he had to come back to Jomtien and book it on the internet,


I've had that before, totally screwy. I thought they were taking the piss at first.

----------

